# Critters from the highland



## orionmystery (Jan 23, 2014)

One of the many snails we came across during night herping. Hemiplecta floweri E. A. Smith, 1898 (ID credit: Tan Siong Kiat). Montane forest of Banjaran Bintang, Perak, Malaysia.



Hemiplecta floweri IMG_4770 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


another snail



Snail IMG_4821 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr







Monkey Grasshopper IMG_4863 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Leaf-mimic grasshopper, Systella rafflesii(?). Night find, montane forest, Banjaran Bintang, Perak, Malaysia.



Systella rafflesii IMG_5257 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Whip Spider (Amblypygi), record shot. Ran away after just a couple of shots 



Amblypygi IMG_5085 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Pill Millipede



Pill millipede IMG_5039 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Juvenile Marbled Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus)



Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus IMG_5024 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More bugs and herps from the same trip: First herping trip of 2014 | Up Close with Nature


----------

